# Does your glovebox open in Valet mode?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I assumed in Valet mode it couldn’t be opened, but sure enough it opens.

Thoughts?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

DEFINITELY it should not. Report the bug and get it fixed.

Valet mode should disable:
Frunk
Glovebox
Rapid acceleration (Model X is limited to about 120 kW)
Autopilot
NAV features
Homelink
And hide your home/work address presets as well as all of your phone synched data


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> DEFINITELY it should not. Report the bug and get it fixed.
> 
> Valet mode should disable:
> Frunk
> ...


Checklist time:

Valet mode should disable:
Frunk - PASS
Glovebox - FAIL
Rapid acceleration (Model X is limited to about 120 kW) - PASS
Autopilot - PASS (but access to autopilot setup menu was there)
NAV features - PASS
Homelink - PASS
And hide your home/work address presets as well as all of your phone synched data - COULDN'T TEST (I have an iOS 11 bug)


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Fail as well...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

So, I can't even report the bug through the car because apparently "valet mode" disables the voice command feature! I'll call their 877 number and report it, though it's probably a known issue...never know.
Could this have been fixed in an update? I'm on 2017.50.13.

Edit: called and relayed the bug to Tesla, the guy I spoke to didn't know if it was specific to my software. Great catch @SoFlaModel3!


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice catch


----------

